# Medical communication companies in Abu Dhabi



## Ritupallava (Sep 7, 2015)

Hey, I am looking for medical writing job opportunities in Abu Dhabi. Just wish to know are there any known medical communication companies or clinical research organization in Abu dhabi that hire such professionals.
Thanks in anticipation!


----------

